# Follow up to the Sheriff-Goslin thread



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I believe that [email protected] is from that area. He is pretty knowledgeable and cares about doing his trade correctly.

If I didn't get his web e-mail address entered correctly, I will come back and re-edit it.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

DENNIS IS IN chardon ohio


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for that update, but Cardon is way over east of Cleavland. I doubt he'd want to travel 100 miles one way for a job. I'll still shoot him an e-mail and see if he has any ideas.

I'll post in a separate thread what I know about the house and the roof background. I would appreciate any additional thoughts regarding the project.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

just do a google search on the shingles,or maybe post it on www,rooferscoffeeshop.com--a lot of ohio contractors on that site


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

By the way, the Sherriff-Goslin shingles are manufactured by Atlas Roofing.

Here is an excerpt from the S-G website regarding the warranty.

Ed









The following manufacturer's warranty is in addition to the Sherriff-Goslin Company 10-Year Material and Workmanship Guarantee against leaks.




Manufacturers 30 Year Limited Warranty for the Sherriff-Goslin Art-Loc® SBS Modified Asphalt Shingle.

To the owner of the structure when Art-Loc® Shingles are installed, *Atlas Roofing Corporation (Atlas) warrants* that the Art-Loc® Shingles will be free from manufacturing defects, which result in leakage through the shingles, and into the structure on which Art-Loc® Shingles have been installed. This limited pro-rated, transferable warranty extends for a period of thirty (30) years from the date of application.

*The first ten years of your Art-Loc® roof is covered by the exclusive Sherriff-Goslin Company guarantee as stated in your contract. Years 11 through 30 are covered by this Atlas pro-rated limited warranty as defined below.*


----------

